# Is Weidman overrated?



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Do you think that Weidman's hype is way ahead of him when people think that he's the one to dethrone Silva?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

IMO, he shouldn't even be in the octagon with Silva. He's done nothing to earn it.

The fights only happening because they couldn't give Bisping a shot after losing to Vitor and there was no else who hadn't already lost Silva.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Spite said:


> IMO, he shouldn't even be in the octagon with Silva. He's done nothing to earn it.
> 
> The fights only happening because they couldn't give Bisping a shot after losing to Vitor and there was no else who hadn't already lost Silva.


Just watched his 2 most recent fights and saw nothing that would justify the hype whatsoever. Chris is a good fighter, got some talent in some areas, but winning the belt sounds not so plausible.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I say yes and no. He has shown tremendous potential and could very well be a big thing, but I am not sure he has quite earned the hype that he is getting just yet. To answer the poll, I picked Silva to win.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Weidman is not overrated. The only other fighter at 185 besides Silva that could beat him is Jacare Souza IMO.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> Just watched his 2 most recent fights and saw nothing that would justify the hype whatsoever. Chris is a good fighter, got some talent in some areas, but winning the belt sounds not so plausible.


I really don't get how some people think he's gonna win. It's not like he's been on a tear like JBJ was when he got a shot. Plus JBJ was fighting Shogun, who is good, but he's not the GOAT.

I'll be betting on a first round TKO from Silva come the time. Weidman is just so inexperienced, imo a victory over a fat Munoz and an out of sorts Maia does warrant a shot at the gold.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I say yes and no. He has shown tremendous potential and could very well be a big thing, but I am not sure he has quite earned the hype that he is getting just yet. To answer the poll, I picked Silva to win.


This.

He's definitely overrated right now, but that doesn't mean he's a bad fighter or that someday in the future he can be champion. He needs another year or two under his belt before taking a fight like this IMO.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Besides, Chris hasn't fought since July of 2012... it's a year


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hard to tell we have not seen him fight anyone near Silva's level or anyone I would consider an upper echelon mw. He has looked good but we have seen many guys look good against mid tier completion and then fall apart against the top guys. Time will tell but at least stylistically he is tough fight for Silva 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

No.

He is the future win, lose, or draw against Anderson. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

LL said:


> No.
> 
> He is the future win, lose, or draw against Anderson.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't think so. He's what 28 or 29 now? Already injury prone had knee problems already. He's going to turn into a what could have been imho. He may win a title but his body has already taken a beating.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Weidman is a legitimate title contender but has been pushed as a title challenger. He has shown the skills to be a top MW but he is really lacking experience. 
He definetly has a chance against Silva albeit the experience and cage time.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I think he is a top talent but overrated a little more then normal beacuse he is booked in the title fight. The poll doesn't reflect it, but I see many willing to give him a better chance of beating Silva then I am right now along with giving him what I think is overly generous praise to just about every aspect of his game.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Incredibly so. It's not that he's bad, he just hasn't proven himself as a contender yet. Beating a fat Munoz and having an awful performance against Maia doesn't change that. Yes I realize he had to cut 30 lbs, regardless the fight was still shit.

He doesn't belong in there with Silva. If he goes out and somehow wins, I'll eat all the crow I can, but chances are he gets humiliated.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

After he beat Munoz was his time, it was an impressive win. Then he had to take a year for an injury and is now coming back for an instant title shot. His momentum is over, his hype is no longer warranted(the game is always advancing) and the closer the fight gets the more I feel he's going to get clowned worse than Leites and Maia. In a way though, Weidman has all the chances to beat Silva, people know who he is cuz he took a year off and had a guaranteed shot with the champ so his name was tossed around for awhile, if he's been training random moves or high risk high reward moves he might be able to defeat Silva. I definitely don't see him grinding Silva out though, he has to get the finish. I think Silva has proven his wrestling defense is pretty good.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I do think he can do better than Stephan Bonnar did though.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't think he's overrated at all but I can't see him beating Anderson. His wrestling is excellent, his boxing has gotten better and better plus his BJJ is very good as well.

He could have done with a fight between the Munoz one and this one but I think he'll give a good account of himself.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

No. He's a solid fighter, and frankly, outside of Vitor, there's no one else who springs to mind as to who should be facing Anderson for the title. The middleweight title hasn't been defended in a year. Someone had to step up, and right now Chris Weidman is the best man for the job. 

Will he beat Anderson? That's a tough call to make. I still think New Vitor is the man for the job, but Chris poses some serious problems. Anyone who ignores the talents and skills that he does possess might be setting themselves up for some heartache.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Probably but the second Anderson knocks him out half the people who are talking him up right now will say that he is shit and dumb and then he will be underrated.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Overated? No. He's earned his shot though. Not many people have him beating Silva... even his fans.

If he could do half of what Sonnen could (takedown wise), he could definitely decision his way.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Over-rated - Here....HA, no really in a year where we've had four people get title shots coming off loses (Edgar, Tate, Sonnen, Diaz) this Weidman backlash is downright embarrassing. He's coming off a layoff..._so's Anderson_. He's not going to beat Silva oh he's not going to defeat the greatest of all time..._clearly he's a bum_. It's to soon, theirs like three LHW champions in the wings prepping for Anderson right now, and you have Vitor who's earned a rematch.

Now the second question, will he beat Anderson Silva....probably not, but he's got a better shot than the last guys that fought for the HW, LHW, and WW titles. The measure of a contender shouldn't be "can he beat Anderson Silva" because realistically who in that division can. The measure is he the best man for the job, he is the number one contender for the title.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Over-rated - Here....HA, no really in a year where we've had four people get title shots coming off loses (Edgar, Tate, Sonnen, Diaz) this Weidman backlash is downright embarrassing. He's coming off a layoff..._so's Anderson_. He's not going to beat Silva oh he's not going to defeat the greatest of all time..._clearly he's a bum_. It's to soon, theirs like three LHW champions in the wings prepping for Anderson right now, and you have Vitor who's earned a rematch.
> 
> Now the second question, will he beat Anderson Silva....probably not, but he's got a better shot than the last guys that fought for the HW, LHW, and WW titles. The measure of a contender shouldn't be "can he beat Anderson Silva" because realistically who in that division can. The measure is he the best man for the job, he is the number one contender for the title.


The problem is fanboyism effects far too many peoples head. Some complained when Bigfoot and Sonnen got the title shots. Not nearly as many as Weidman. When you hold someone up as an unbeatable god, a lot of people will bitch.

If I remember correctly, people spoke about Sonnen before the first fight even worse than Weidman. Some just don't learn I guess.

--

Yes I am a Silva fan. Yes Silva will probably win. The amount of discredit Weidman gets on here is hilarious though.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Duh......


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Weidman is the most hyped on here MW since Palharres... and we all know how that went.

That being said, stylistically at least he is a bad matchup for Silva. I dont think he'll beat him, not at all, but if he can stay active and injury free, he's got as good a chance as anyone pf holding the belt when Anderson finally hangs up his gloves.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

He's no overrated ...... BUT Anderson will dispactch of him like everyone else he has fought!

Weidman is good but not good enough for Silva.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm not confident per se that he can beat Silva, given the injury layoff, his inexperience and the fact that it's Silva, but I wouldn't be surprised if he does. He is in no way overrated though, even if he loses at the very least he'll give Anderson a run for his money, and I see him coming back in a few years to either dethrone Silva or rule the division after his retirement.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I believe he is extremely overrated based on his body of work and his potential I don't see how it justifies a title shot. Yet alone being dubbed the man to beat Anderson Silva. He is fighting Anderson Silva who is considered the goat of mma. I don`t know if people really believe CW will beat him or just want to see Silva lose. Many have tried, I believe CW will be another victim.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> I'm not confident per se that he can beat Silva, given the injury layoff, his inexperience and the fact that it's Silva, but I wouldn't be surprised if he does. He is in no way overrated though, even if he loses at the very least he'll give Anderson a run for his money, and I see him coming back in a few years to either dethrone Silva or rule the division after his retirement.


This. 

Overrated? I don't think so. Was the shot a bit premature? Maybe but everyone else got beat. Will he beat Anderson? Probably not but he's hungry and stylistically a good match-up, I wouldn't be surprised if he pulled it off.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Crap thread, crap poll.

So the question is "is Weidman overrated". But then the poll is "will he beat Anderson".

So if he doesn't beat Anderson he is overrated? That makes no sense. 

A better question is "Is Anderson underrated by those who dislike him".

Listen, I think Weidman is certainly a top 3 MW. Certainly one of the best prospects in years. But I don't have him beating the best in the game. 

The poll makes no sense. Weidman isn't overrated. But I predict he loses to Anderson. Don't see why it has to be one or the other.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

As others have made mention to, Chris isn't a bad fighter. The guy has skills, he's just never seen anything like Anderson. 

He keeps telling Anderson to not under estimate him... but I think anyone who walks into the cage with Anderson can't truly appreciate his skill level until they're there in the moment. It's hard to comprehend under estimating Silva....cuz GOAT... but I just don't think people get it until they're there.

I think Chael woke Silva up.... Chael was the first guy in a long time who had zero respect for Anderson's skills. I think Anderson was coasting and he needed that wake up call. He seems to be fighting with that killer instinct again. 

I think nerves will play a huge roll in this as well. Chris has been out of the cage for a year and upon his return, he's making a serious jump in competition and for a world title.

Anderson has been here before, he's not seeing anything new here.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Weidman is every bit the threat to Anderson that some think he is. Plenty of people are not on board with Weidman but they will see he is the real deal. A win here for Anderson would be up there with his Ace, Vitor and Hendo wins. Winning this fight at this stage in his career would be huge for Anderson in my eyes. Chris Weidman is 10x the threat to Anderson that GSP could ever be.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Agree about the GSP opinion. 

Basically those who think GSP would beat Anderson. Or that it is a coin flip fight...those people basically have to pick Weidman. 

If Weidman can't beat Anderson, there is no way in hell GSP could.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

OU said:


> Weidman is every bit the threat to Anderson that some think he is. Plenty of people are not on board with Weidman but they will see he is the real deal. A win here for Anderson would be up there with his Ace, Vitor and Hendo wins. Winning this fight at this stage in his career would be huge for Anderson in my eyes. Chris Weidman is 10x the threat to Anderson that GSP could ever be.


I still think the layoff and big fight nerves will end his night.

If he was rolling off a big win against Vitor or someone at the top..... and carrying that confidence into the title fight with Silva 3-4 months later; I think he'd be in a lot better shape.

A long lay off and a huge jump up in competition PLUS his first UFC title fight. That's a lot of pressure on someone.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I still think the layoff and big fight nerves will end his night.
> 
> If he was rolling off a big win against Vitor or someone at the top..... and carrying that confidence into the title fight with Silva 3-4 months later; I think he'd be in a lot better shape.
> 
> A long lay off and a huge jump up in competition PLUS his first UFC title fight. That's a lot of pressure on someone.


I don't think confidence will be an issue for Weidman. He has a great camp, he is use to being the guy with the less experience. But IMO Chris is one of the best in the World at translating his wrestling into BJJ and his overall grappling into MMA grappling.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

OU said:


> I don't think confidence will be an issue for Weidman. He has a great camp, he is use to being the guy with the less experience. But IMO Chris is one of the best in the World at translating his wrestling into BJJ and his overall grappling into MMA grappling.


Well lets all just hope for a good fight then.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Well lets all just hope for a good fight then.


I think it could be a fantastic fight. But then again Anderson is so accurate and talented that he could find an opening and finish the fight at anytime. But I think at the very least Chris makes Anderson work for it.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

poop, i voted wrong 
I blame work, it's distracting me from some quality forum time!
In any case, I think Weidman will go down fast. If I were a betting man, I'd bet all I got on Silva.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Agree about the GSP opinion.
> 
> Basically those who think GSP would beat Anderson. Or that it is a coin flip fight...those people basically have to pick Weidman.
> 
> If Weidman can't beat Anderson, there is no way in hell GSP could.


I'm not so sure about this. Weidman might have the better physical assets, but a big part of St. Pierre's success is due to his gameplaning and fight IQ which I think are both still ahead of Weidman's. St. Pierre's striking is also much better than Weidman's. A weight cut usually means that a fighter may gas earlier, but Weidman's striking looked shit from the first second against Maia of all people. St. Pierre outgameplaned all of his opponents, while Weidman usually was just the physical more bad ass guy against his opponents. I'm not sure which would be more important against Silva.



amoosenamedhank said:


> I still think the layoff and big fight nerves will end his night.
> 
> If he was rolling off a big win against Vitor or someone at the top..... and carrying that confidence into the title fight with Silva 3-4 months later; I think he'd be in a lot better shape.
> 
> A long lay off and a huge jump up in competition PLUS his first UFC title fight. That's a lot of pressure on someone.


I'm also not so sure about this. Weidman still might have that confidence, because he just never lost in his MMA career. This could be one of his strongest advantages over Silva's previous opponents. He doesn't know how defeat and getting beat up in MMA tastes. It could make him less prone to being intimidated.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think Chris Weidman is over rated at all. Do I think he deserves the title shot over Vitor Belfort not really. But at the end of the day Chris is a skilled fighter and he has wins over Demian Maia and Mark Munoz despite only having 9 fights. I do not see him beating Anderson at this time because I feel that the lay off may be a bit too much for him and he may suffer ring rust.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> I'm not so sure about this. Weidman might have the better physical assets, but a big part of St. Pierre's success is due to his gameplaning and fight IQ which I think are both still ahead of Weidman's. St. Pierre's striking is also much better than Weidman's. A weight cut usually means that a fighter may gas earlier, but Weidman's striking looked shit from the first second against Maia of all people. St. Pierre outgameplaned all of his opponents, while Weidman usually was just the physical more bad ass guy against his opponents. I'm not sure which would be more important against Silva.


Yea, I'm sure GSP has good gameplans. But better at sticking to them. But what exactly would be this special gameplan that Weidman wouldn't understand as well? The only gameplan GSP could have is get Anderson down and staying on top. Weidman has trained with GSP and has great coaching over at Serra and Renzo's camps....so I doubt game planning would be a big deal. GSP wins by being the better wrestler and having better cardio. His striking is good enough to jab the Koschecks and Shield's of the world. 

I don't agree GSP has better striking. GSP is a one-dimensional striker and predictable. Anderson would easily time GSP. Weidman is also a lot more likely to end there fight, where as GSP would have no chance. Weidman has submissions and looks for them often. GSP does not. Weidman would be much stronger than GSP in a clinch vs. Anderson.

In my opinion, Weidman is the MUUUUCH tougher fight for Anderson. At 6'2, biggest frame at MW, 78inch reach, elite division 1 wrestler, with very good BJJ. Bottom line is Weidman has the wrestling and size/strength to keep Anderson down...where GSP does not. He also has more of a shot at a sub, where GSP does not. Weidman is a bigger version of GSP, with some good front headlocks.

I think most people would agree, that in a straight grappling match, Weidman houses GSP. Weidman has the size to go along with the skill.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

It seems like people are mistaking over rated and earning a title shot as being the same thing. I think some people on here are over rating him but yes at the same time as I think he is being over rated he still has earned a title shot. 

I dont think his hype is warranted. However the first two times I saw jones fight I knew his hype was warrented. I just had a feeling he would be a dominant champ after the Hammil fight. I dont get that feeling from wiedman


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

JASONJRF said:


> It seems like people are mistaking over rated and earning a title shot as being the same thing. I think some people on here are over rating him but yes at the same time as I think he is being over rated he still has earned a title shot.
> 
> I dont think his hype is warranted. However the first two times I saw jones fight I knew his hype was warrented. I just had a feeling he would be a dominant champ after the Hammil fight. I dont get that feeling from wiedman


1. I have difficulty valuing this anti-weidman position especially when it appears that many of you can't even spell his and other fighters names correctly. :sarcastic09:

2. Logically how do positions like this even make sense? He's earned his title shot he's one of the top middleweights in the world and now he gets the chance to prove if he's the best. I mean are people like you arguing that he isn't even one of the five best middleweights in the world, because generally speaking top five is where title contenders come from.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I think he is being overrated based on what we've seen so far, but this doesn't mean he's not an elite middleweight.

On paper his wins over Maia and Munoz are impressive and he is definitely a top-5 Middleweight with those wins, but the fact he is being picked over Anderson Silva by so many is a really big surprise to me and he hasn't shown enough, for me, to warrant that kind of expectation.

Anderson Silva by TKO round 2.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I think it's very important for fans to pay attention to Chris Weidman with a full camp vs Chris Weidman on short notice. He has finished every fight where he had a full camp and looked amazing in the process. One reason why I don't mind the long layoff is I know he will be in shape and cardio won't be an issue with a full camp.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

He is overarrated. He has 9 pro MMA fights, and fights in the division belonging to Anderson Silva.

He may well win the fight, but the the fact that Andy isn't a bigger favorite over Chris than Jones has been for his past opponents since before winning the title, makes Weidman overrated and Silva underrated.

Meaning Weidman is doubly overrated.

Marketing.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Overrated ? not at all , infact he was underrated , he covert climbed to the top ... bt he'll lose ffs, His style doesnt look like someones that can beat anderson , i personnally think he's a mediocre fighter maybe a rank 3 or 4 kinda fighter.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

experience level + a long layoff = currently overrated by a decent margin.

Will eventually live up to it, though, IMO.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

I honestly haven't even seen a Chris Weidman fight; all that I've seen are highlights, and I'm not going to say he'll win or lose based on that. But, he's a wrestler, and that stylistically is good for fighting Silva.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I was reviewing Weidman record and I have to say he is good, but the competition he faced in his way up and the way he won, don't get me impressed in any way.
Potential, yes he has. But no matter what happens July 6th, right now he is green as fvck. Specially compared to you know who.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

In interviews Weidman has said that he's very nervous, and has a lot of respect for Silva. IMO he has already lost, you can't have doubts when fighting someone like Silva, that's why Sonnen did well, he didn't give a **** about the Anderson mystique.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Purgetheweak said:


> In interviews Weidman has said that he's very nervous, and has a lot of respect for Silva. IMO he has already lost, you can't have doubts when fighting someone like Silva, that's why Sonnen did well, he didn't give a **** about the Anderson mystique.


Nervousness before fights don't count. Mike Tyson admitted to have been so nervous before fights to the point to throw up, but in the end you know what he did in the ring.

(I'm not saying that this will be the same with Weidman, just that it only counts how he will feels and does in the Octagon)


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Absolutely but he's still a promising fighter.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SM33 said:


> He is overarrated. He has 9 pro MMA fights, and fights in the division belonging to Anderson Silva.
> 
> He may well win the fight, but the the fact that Andy isn't a bigger favorite over Chris than Jones has been for his past opponents since before winning the title, makes Weidman overrated and Silva underrated.
> 
> ...


Jones has never truly lost. Anderson has legitimately lost 3 times. 

The only trouble Jones has ever been in was 2 secs in an armbar over a career spanning hours inside the octagon. Anderson was submitted by borderline cans, and slammed, pummeled and pounded by a wrestler for 24.5 minutes. 

That's why the odds are slightly better for Weidman. They don't pull them out of nowhere, they actually base them on reality, styles and fight history instead of fanboyism.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Weidman isn't overrated, but his chances of winning are slim to be fair. But he's the highest ranked MW that isn't tied up with injury or involved in another match, so I'm stille xcited to see the fight.

He has a better chance than most in MW right now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I would love to see the pie on the faces of all the clowns saying duh no one should be in the ring with anderson especially not this kid who hasn't earned it when weidman puts up a good fight if not wins. The fact that weidman has very well timed double and has outwrestled bader and davis and has adcc credientials when he was a novice means he has a decent shot of getting something done.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Do people not realize what over-rated means? Seeing as Weidman hasnt actually lost yet, or been in any real trouble, then how can he be over-rated? :confused02:

And if he loses to Silva? Nope. Still not over-rated. To give him that title he would have to lose to a fighter ranked lower then him. It's not rocket science.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Do people not realize what over-rated means? Seeing as Weidman hasnt actually lost yet, or been in any real trouble, then how can he be over-rated? :confused02:
> 
> And if he loses to Silva? Nope. Still not over-rated. To give him that title he would have to lose to a fighter ranked lower then him. It's not rocket science.


Soojoo you're normally on a six-pence but I disgree here.



> Definition of overrate
> verb
> [with object] (often as adjective overrated)
> 
> have a higher opinion of (someone or something) than is deserved:an overrated player


I've seen all of Weidman's performances both with full training camps and on short notice and whilst very impressive he has not shown that Anderson Silva level of dominance over opponents who, let's be honest, probably will never earn the chance of give Anderson Silva the luxury of destroying them in 30 seconds.

Weidman is being overrated because he is being put up onto a pedestal his performances have not really earned him yet. If he was not so mentally strong the pressure from fans would be crushing for him - and it still might be the case.

You can be 100-0 with 100 split decisions and go into a fight as an underdog, your record or being undefeated does you make you immune to being overrated.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

the funny thing about silva fans or neutrals picking silva all the time is they wanna say his opponent whoever it may be is gonna get crushed and has no business being in the cage with anderson but at the same time refuses to call said opponent a can and saying anderson has had easy opponents.

You can't have it both ways you ****s either say the opponent is overrated from the start and yet anothe reasy silva opponent or admit that silva isn't immortal and convince everyone it's going to be a real fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> the funny thing about silva fans or neutrals picking silva all the time is they wanna say his opponent whoever it may be is gonna get crushed and has no business being in the cage with anderson but at the same time refuses to call said opponent a can and saying anderson has had easy opponents.
> 
> You can't have it both ways you ****s either say the opponent is overrated from the start and yet anothe reasy silva opponent or admit that silva isn't immortal and convince everyone it's going to be a real fight.


What are you even rambling about? He is the GOAT; someone not standing a chance against him doesn't mean they are a can. Vitor is crushing guys left and right and what happened when he fought Andy? Front kick to the face that is what happened.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> What are you even rambling about? He is the GOAT; someone not standing a chance against him doesn't mean they are a can. Vitor is crushing guys left and right and what happened when he fought Andy? Front kick to the face that is what happened.


Cote,leites,leben could all be considered cans or at least glorified ones, and my point was not that anderson isn't the goat (because he is) my point was that all these people posting on bleacher report and bloodyelbow and whatever the **** online site want to say andersons opponent whoever it may be is a bum while still trying to claim anderson is the goat. And i'm saying you can't call someone the goat while saying all his opponents suck at the same time that's ridiculous.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

gazh said:


> Soojoo you're normally on a six-pence but I disgree here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But until hes lost how do you know? He could win the next 20 fights. The people saying hes awesome might be proved correct. So to say hes over rated makes no sense at this stage. If somebody claimed Silva would be the GOAT back in 2006, would that be an over-rated claim, considering he actually went on to be the greatest ever?

Sure, if people we're saying Chris has awesome standup? That would be over rating. But they are not. Same way if somebody called your hypothetical fighter - with 100 splits - a dangerous finisher... that would be over rating. These are things that could be classed as proven. But I feel the Chris stong points are totally legit. His grappling is very impressive. His strength and conditioning is top notch. There are not over rated claims. They are the truth.

If Silva grapples Chris to the ground and subs him with ease, then we have an argument that Weidman was indeed over rated. If Silva knocks him out? Not so much.

Either way, Weidman vs Silva is the most interesting title match-up out there right now, especially at MW. I really dont see why anybody would complain about the fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Cote,leites,leben could all be considered cans or at least glorified ones, and my point was not that anderson isn't the goat (because he is) my point was that all these people posting on bleacher report and bloodyelbow and whatever the **** online site want to say andersons opponent whoever it may be is a bum while still trying to claim anderson is the goat. And i'm saying you can't call someone the goat while saying all his opponents suck at the same time that's ridiculous.


This is a fact. People do this, but I think it is an involuntary result of Anderson's uniqueness. Obviously Anderson faced top top quality fighters and other merely good, but out of the 1st Sonnen fight, when he was hurt, the way he dispatched these guys, distorts people's idea on how good these opponents were and ultimately call then "cans" and "bums".

Weidman is a great fighter, I have no doubt about it. Wasn't Anderson around, many fighters in UFC would have the recognition they really deserve.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thing about Weidman (but perhaps my memory is fuzzy) is he hasn't really shown that Chael complete top control. If I remember, Lawler got right back up when he was taken down at first. Munoz was getting up after a bit of work. Perhaps it is because Weidman goes for so many sub positions.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Thing about Weidman (but perhaps my memory is fuzzy) is he hasn't really shown that Chael complete top control. If I remember, Lawler got right back up when he was taken down at first. Munoz was getting up after a bit of work. Perhaps it is because Weidman goes for so many sub positions.


True. But if Weidman was to punch Silva in the head, half as many times as Chael did, Silva would have got knocked out. Weidman may not quite have Chaels pure MMA wrestling skills, but hes far more powerful and dangerous.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> True. But if Weidman was to punch Silva in the head, half as many times as Chael did, Silva would have got knocked out. Weidman may not quite have Chaels pure MMA wrestling skills, but hes far more powerful and dangerous.


Agree. But then again I think Silva was sort of letting Chael punch him in that 1st round of the 2nd fight. Since they had nothing behind them.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> But until hes lost how do you know?


Joe Bloggs went 1-0 then retired, he is now the GOAT P4P on Sherdog because he was never defeated.

Whilst records and results are imperative to ranking fighters, i also believe performances are important, especially when it comes to undefeated prospects.

Chris Weidman is a top-5 middleweight in my eyes, make no mistake about that, but he has not shown enough in his fights, for me, to warrant the amount of expectation on his shoulders.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

gazh said:


> Chris Weidman is a top-5 middleweight in my eyes, make no mistake about that, but he has not shown enough in his fights, for me, to warrant the amount of expectation on his shoulders.


That's the thing. What expectation? I would say 90% of the comments are people realizing Chris might be green but he's skilled and could present some problems for Silva. That's all. The *possibility* of some kind of effective offence. If the forum was awash with people claiming Chris will win, then you might have a point.

Sure, a few individuals are giving Chris a very strong chance but they are in the minority. Chris isnt being over rated at all. I would say the MMA community as a whole generally rate him just about perfectly.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Some people tend to ignore these fighters are evolving and Anderson is the one who evolved the most. He can't be related now to the talented, yet green fighter he was when he got defeated in the past, by "cans" and "bums". To bring now he was submitted by Chonan and Takase means absolutely nothing. Where is Luiz Azeredo now? Talented fighter, but even he defeated Anderson in the past, he ate the Spider dust career wise. Anderson, at his age and still setting the bar ridiculously high, is the GOAT already. Lets see how many fighters will be dominant at his age in the future. Even Jones.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I was reviewing Weidman record and I have to say he is good, but the competition he faced in his way up and the way he won, don't get me impressed in any way.
> Potential, yes he has. But no matter what happens July 6th, right now he is green as fvck. Specially compared to you know who.


By reviewing do you mean looking at his record or watching his fights? Also you are aware that he has alot of short notice fights and he has finished every opponent he has fought when he has a full training camp. You can't get an accurate look at Chris by looking at his wiki page or sherdog record.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Have to say iv never activity seen Weidman fight. He has had what? two mid level named opponents ? Of course thats not to say he is not skilled just hard to be hyped! Im sure he will put up more of fight then Demian Maia or Thales Leites so it will be worth watching. That is if i can get BT Sports in the UK .....


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

OU said:


> *You can't get an accurate look at Chris by looking at his wiki page or sherdog record.*


I guess somebody woke up with the left foot today. 
I wonder what kind of retort you would send to me if it was I to throw the above quote to your face.
Never mind. Who never woke up with the left foot, isn't it? :thumbsup:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I guess somebody woke up with the left foot today.
> I wonder what kind of retort you would send to me if it was I to throw the above quote to your face.
> Never mind. Who never woke up with the left foot, isn't it? :thumbsup:


I didn't accuse you of doing that, I asked you to clarify what you meant by your remarks claiming you were "reviewing" his record and weren't impressed by his lack of finishes in certain fights. I then pointed out that IF you were just looking at numbers on some site that would be misleading since it didn't really give the whole story for the reasons I mentioned. There are multiple people on here claiming they aren't too familiar with Chris and his fights, I don't know if you are one of them or not, but for those people not familiar with his career it is important to know he has had many short notice fights and has finished every single fight where he had a full camp. Useful information right there. I like how you ignored the whole first half of my post and jump right on the last part. Which makes me assume you were "reviewing" his fights by looking at numbers and not watching fights.

I don't even understand the reference "waking up with left foot"? Never heard that before.

I watch fights, every event without exception.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

OU said:


> By reviewing do you mean looking at his record or watching his fights? Also you are aware that he has alot of short notice fights and he has finished every opponent he has fought when he has a full training camp. You can't get an accurate look at Chris by looking at his wiki page or sherdog record.


Well not only did I look at his record...I also read the career summary section. I'm practically a Chris Weidman expert.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Well not only did I look at his record...I also read the career summary section. I'm practically a Chris Weidman expert.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If that's true you are far from alone in your "research" of Chris and his qualifications as a contender. Seems like the majority of people on here weren't aware of him until recently. I knew who he was before he was ever signed by the UFC.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It's no secret that I've thought he was overrated for a while. As many have said, a disappointing win over Demain Maia and a knockout victory over Mark Munoz doesn't warrant the rating he has now. He does pose some challenges to Anderson, but nothing he hasn't seen and dealt with before. Weidman can def win, because Anderson actually does have a gameplay to allow you to defeat him, but to 'predict' Weidman to win is overrating him. Yes he could do what Sonnen did, avoiding the submission, but at this point he hasn't shown the wrestling that Sonnen has. His striking isn't anywhere close to Anderson's level, but he could still easily catch Silva and put him out.

What I hate is what will happen after. If Anderson crushes him, Weidman becomes an overrated nobody who doesn't even boost Silva's career. If Weidman wins, Silva was way past it and should have hung it up years ago. Either way, it's no win for AS.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

OU said:


> I knew who he was before he was ever signed by the UFC.


You're such an MMA hipster, OU  the man is definitely not overrated as far as I'm concerned.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> You're such an MMA hipster, OU  the man is definitely not overrated as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


LOL I try to hide it because I got flammed a bit when I first started on here for being an "elitist". But there are some people that are from the same area as him that I posted with for awhile now(years) on another board and he put up in our "future prospects" thread in Aug.2009. So that's about when I took notice of the guy in the ROC circuit.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

OU said:


> ...you were "reviewing" his record and weren't impressed by his *lack of finishes in certain fights*.


I never said that. You just did.



OU said:


> I don't even understand the reference "waking up with left foot"? Never heard that before.


The same as waking up on the wrong side of bed and therefore being in a bad mood. I gave you the benefit of being in a bad mood for the idiotic statement you produced based solely on "I don't know you", but then you come with the usual:


OU said:


> I watch fights, every event without exception.


I don't really know what you expect to me to do with this info. Maybe respect you more than other posters?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

NOPE, he is not overrated:thumb02:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I love when threads like these are pulled back.
Chris was just as deserving to a title shot as Anderson was after knocking out Leben.

He'll keep that belt for a damn long time


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> I love when threads like these are pulled back.
> Chris was just as deserving to a title shot as Anderson was after knocking out Leben.
> 
> *He'll keep that belt for a damn long time*


I disagree with that but I agree that he's not overrated. :thumb02:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Maybe a little overrated. If Anderson had taken this seriously Weidman might not have KO'd him. Its like when Overeem got KO'd by Big Foot. It was his fight to lose.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Bonnar426 said:


> Maybe a little overrated. If Anderson had taken this seriously Weidman might not have KO'd him. Its like when Overeem got KO'd by Big Foot. It was his fight to lose.


Anderson took Weidman as serious as he took the last 10 guys. This time he just go caught pulling back. The overeem thing is different because that's not his style


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The people that thought Weidman had no business in there with Anderson are morons.

Credit to Anderson he had Weidman on the verge in the first, that shot was awful but its just like Weidman said the entire time he wasn't afraid.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I actually don't know what to think of CW is he that good, or was it luck. It would be very interesting to see how it plays out. The good thing is the MW division is wide open again, I wonder if Evans/Machida will jump down now?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> I actually don't know what to think of CW is he that good, or was it luck. It would be very interesting to see how it plays out. The good thing is the MW division is wide open again, I wonder if Evans/Machida will jump down now?


He is a world class wrestler with excellent grappling. Aside from his much talked about ADCC appearance and MMA subs, he also made a very daring and close attempt on Anderson with a leg lock, something a lot of people are overlooking. If he was positioned literally just 6 inches higher on anderson's thigh, that thing was a lock and Anderson could not have rolled out of it. 

He also has a good chin and very good standup. Not flashy but fast, powerful and technically good (not many noticed that high kick he missed on Anderson but it was deadly powerful and had zero telegraphing, or his excellent rolling and blocking). His elbow on Munoz of course was a thing of beauty. Most of all he has balls of steel and a strong focused belief in himself, with the humanity and humility (for now at least) to channel it productively.

Is his striking better than Anderson's overall? Probably not, but it is obviously more than good enough to deserve his respect and to set up takedowns. Even without Anderson's clowning, Weidman had enough chops on the feet to set up his takedowns and he would have grinded him away regardless which I believe we will see in a rematch. Unless Weidman gets "belt limelight syndrome" and goes to crap from all the fame and attention like Machida and JDS did.

Remember this is not the first standup wizard that he was supposedly "inferior" to on the feet that he has KOd cross-eyed either, he actually KOd Uriah Hall ON THE FEET in a similar fashion. Uriah is also supposed to be this striking phenom who can only be beaten on the ground.

I think a lot of people that have been sleeping on Weidman will slowly and grudgingly come to realize his full depth as he knocks off the next few contenders.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

High level wresting : check 
High level BJJ : check 
KO Power : check 
Good combinations : check 

Good chin : TBD

The sounds like gsp with less technique but more ko power and killer instinct.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

There's no doubt he is good. He was doing real well on the ground with Anderson, he was staying active and throwing powerful shots. Looking past Anderson's antics you can see the legitimate potential in Weidman. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Weidman is not overrated, he has finished a number of fighters including Anderson Silva and made it look easy.


----------

